# best fish finder under $200.00



## minicuda (May 12, 2008)

this is my first post i think this forum is great. i'm looking for a fish finder for less than $200.00. i was looking at this garmin one from walmrt.https://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4660395 I will be using it mostly for trout and cokanee. i fish a shallow lake quite a bit, it is less then 15' deep. any input anyone has would be great.


----------



## Jim (May 12, 2008)

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining.

I personally would scratch the color in your price point and go with a unit with more pixels. Color is nice, But detail is way better. Walmart sells the Eagle 320 with 320x320 pixels for $170, thats a great little unit.

https://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=2221467

Or the 525 from Humminbird for $165 from Dicks.
Plus use the $10 off coupon in the hot deals section.

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1760718&cp=562517&fbn=StorePrice%7C%24150.00+-+%24250.00&fbc=1&categoryId=2291542&fr=StorePrice%2FDSP%2F00015000%2F00025000&parentPage=search&searchId=27899023603


----------



## natetrack (May 12, 2008)

I have the 525 humminbird and it works very well. I haven't put it in my current boat yet, but we tested it on my father in laws boat and it seems to work well.


----------



## xmytruck (May 12, 2008)

Look for sales I got a eagle 320 for 110 bucks at BPS..great unit I can see my jig or my worm when I am fishing the deep.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 12, 2008)

I have an eagle320 and love it.


----------



## minicuda (May 12, 2008)

thanks for all the input... looks like i'll be going with the eagle 320 :wink:


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 12, 2008)

The 320 is one of the better units at that pricepoint. It's what I run on the bow of my boat.


----------



## minicuda (May 12, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> The 320 is one of the better units at that pricepoint. It's what I run on the bow of my boat.


 have you used it much in shallow waters?


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 12, 2008)

Define shallow waters.

The lakes around here don't get much over 30' deep and average much less. Most of the water it has been used in thusfar has been 15' or less.


----------



## Defiant (May 12, 2008)

The Humminbird 565 Is a great unit for around $200.00


----------



## minicuda (May 12, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> Define shallow waters.
> 
> The lakes around here don't get much over 30' deep and average much less. Most of the water it has been used in thusfar has been 15' or less.


perfect that is what i'm talking about 15 or less :mrgreen:


----------



## firefighterfree (May 13, 2008)

Personally if your going to spend 200 on a graph I would go with the Eagle 480 from Bass Pro it sells for 199.99 It a 480x480 pixels vs. 320x320 pixels on the Eagle 320 here is the link for it https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_52527_200001001_200000000_200001000_200-1-1


----------



## Jim (May 13, 2008)

firefighterfree said:


> Personally if your going to spend 200 on a graph I would go with the Eagle 480 from Bass Pro it sells for 199.99 It a 480x480 pixels vs. 320x320 pixels on the Eagle 320 here is the link for it https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_52527_200001001_200000000_200001000_200-1-1



Thats the one I have! :beer:


----------



## bassboy1 (May 14, 2008)

I got a fishmark 320 and 480. Best units for the money. My next jump will be to a color w/ GPS, or a side imaging (probably the side imaging - for those of y'all that haven't used them, they are amazing)


----------



## Jim (May 14, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> I got a fishmark 320 and 480. Best units for the money. My next jump will be to a color w/ GPS, or a side imaging (probably the side imaging - for those of y'all that haven't used them, they are amazing)




Next boat will have the side imaging for sure.


----------

